
Show HN: HTML5 templates (MIT License) built with TailwindCSS - Icesofty
https://html5hq.com
======
emayljames
The first demo has JavaScript spewing out the bottom of the page on FF Mobile.

~~~
Icesofty
Strange, everything works great on my Pixel 3 with FF. I'll take a look with
more mobile testing, thanks !

